# Corrective actions



## Cobraz (Aug 14, 2021)

So I quit a couple months ago.. long story I was a TL but towards the end I was being pushed a way.. given a corrective action for performance. So I eventually quit before getting canned. Will that ever fall off my record if I ever reapply for a leadership position.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 15, 2021)

Welcome!
Apply elsewhere. Spot don't forget.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2021)

Any store would contact your former store to ask about your performance


----------

